# الأطــــــــــراف الصناعيـــــة .... حيــــــاة جديدة لملايين المعوقيـــــــن !!!



## حسنين علي موسى (12 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

زملائي الأعزاء ....

تشكل الحروب ، بإختلاف أسبابها و نتائجها ، ماسأة كارثية مدمرة بكل معنى الكلمة لشعوب الأمم المتحاربة لتاثيراتها السلبية المدمرة على جوانب حياة هذه الشعوب بكل اتجاهاتها ومجالاتها ..... لست هنا بصدد كتابة مقال سياسي يتناول الأوضاع الملتهبة التي يشهدها عالمنا الجميل !!!! بل أحاول تسليط الضوء على ما يمكن ان نقدمه من دور إنساني كمختصين في مجال الهندسة الطبية لشريحة مهمة من متضرري الحروب .... الا وهم ... المعوقيـــــــــن Amputee ، فبغض النظر عن حالات القتل و الدمار التي تخلفها تلك الحروب البغيضة ، هنالك النتائج السلبية التي تنعكس على طريقة عيش هؤلاء الاشخاص والمصاعب المادية والنفسية والانسانية التي تحيط بهم ويتم أسقاطها بأرادتهم او بدونها على أنماط حياة عوائلهم ... فأن استخدام مفردة و وصف مثل " الكارثة " سيكون متواضع جدآ أمام هكذا مجموعة كوارث لايمكن حصرها .... ولن تمر دون أن تؤثر على الأم والطفل والزوجة والأخت والأخ وحتى بالطفل الرضيع او الجنين الذي لم يولد بعد ..... مع الأعداد الهائلة لهذه الشريحة خصوصاً في بلدان العالم النامية ...... فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر .... تقدر المنظمات الأنسانية المختصة عدد معوقي الحروب في بلدنا الجريح .. العـــــــراق ... بنحو أكثر من مليوني معوق !!!

أعزائي .... إن دورنا كمهندسين طبيين لمساعدة هؤلاء الأشخاص تكمن في كيفية إعادة اندماجهم في المجتمع عن طريق تذليل الصعوبات التي يواجهونها نتيجة لعوقهم و فقدان أحد اجزاء جسمهم بتعويضها بالوسائل الهندسية التعويضية البديلة – أو ما يصطلح علية بالـ الأطراف الصناعية – Artificial Limbs بحيث تمكنهم من ممارسة دورهم الأنساني قدر الأمكان .... 

إن أسباب العوق ( الفيزياوي ) Physical Disability قد لا تقتصر فقط على الحروب المدمرة ... بل هنالك إيضاً ما ينتج عن التأثيرات الجانبية بسبب بعض الأمراض الخبيثة كالسرطانات و داء السكر .... هذا بالإضافة إلى ما ينتج عن حوادث الطرق والسير ..... وما اكثرها في عالمنا العربي !!!

أعزائي .... أعتذر عن الأطالة ..... ولكن الموضوع ذو شجون .... في الرابط التالي ملف PDF يتضمن بعض المعلومات الخاصة عن الأطراف الصناعية ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Artificial Limbs.pdf

تشمل مستويات البتر المختلفة Amputation Levels التي تستوجب أستخدام هذه الأطراف ... نبذة تأريخية عن إستخدام هذه الأطراف .... أهم أنواعها Main Types .... كيفية تصنيعها و تركيبها ..... المواد الأولية التي تُصنع منها Raw Materials ..... كذلك التقنيات الحديثة التي من الممكن الإستفادة منها مستقبلاً في تطوير الأطراف الصناعية ...... هذا بالإضافة إلى بعض المرتسمات والصور التوضيحية الخاصة بالموضوع ...... أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع مكملاً لما سبق طرحه من قبل الزميل العزيز عــــــــلاء ... لتقدم معلومات علمية مفيدة للجميع إن شاء الله.

م . حـــــســـــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## amod (12 مايو 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر
الملف اجى في وقته
وانا بسال عنه من زمان
جزاااااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير
وننتظر منك المزيد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

والله نورتنا بمواضيعك الأكثر من رائعة جزاك الله خير واحسان .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_mohand (15 مايو 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (15 مايو 2007)

السادة الاعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد 

احدى الجهات الاجنبية عرضت علينا انشاء مصنع للأطراف الاصطناعية كهبة وطلبت منا تقديم عرض مفصل بهذا الموضوع
لتمويله 
لذا نرجوا المساعدة على ايجاد الاحداثيات الضرورية لذلك . من مواقع او مصادر اخرى تفيد بذلك 
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## Biomedical_Enginer (25 يونيو 2007)

أخوي حسنين

أشكرك من اعماق قلبي ..

لبيت دعوتك لقراءة الموضوع ... وقد قمت بحفظ نسخة منه من بعد اذنك ... مع الاحتفاظ بكامل حقوقك الفكرية ....

يعطيك ألف عافية 

المهندس الطبي / شادي محمد
مع التحية


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (26 يونيو 2007)

لا شكــــــــــــــر على واجـــــــــــــب ......


----------



## اشرف رهام (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرلك اخي المهندس حسنين
هذة معلومات ممتازة 
انا اخصائي اطراف الصناعية اعمل في هذا المجال منذ فترة طويلة اعمل في فلسطين ومرات في الاردن
لكن الوضع في فلسطين مؤساوي جدا منذ بداية الاحداث في فلسطين هناك حالات في زيادة يومة 
المشكلة في فلسطين في المواد الاولية التي تصنع منها الاطراف اسرائيل لا تسمح في دخول هذة المواد بشكل سريع 
مع اننا نعمل مع مؤسسة الاهلية وهية اللجنة المحلية لتاهيل المعاقين وبشراكة وكالة الفوث ولكن هناك صعوبة كبيرة في ادخال المواد وذلك غير ثمنها عالي الثمن 
وشكرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 يونيو 2007)

الأخ العزيز .... أشرف ...... كان الله في عونكم ووفقكم إلى كل ما فيه خدمة للأنسانية ... جزاكم الله كل الخير .....


----------



## الأمل (27 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## اشرف رهام (29 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي حسنين 
في منطقة سوف تفتحون المصنع كي اسعدكم في كتابة اسماء المكنات التي تخص المصنع والمواد 
لانة يوجد عني مصنع في الاطراف الصناعية وجميع اكتلوجات الخاصة والطرق البديلة للمكنات


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (4 أبريل 2008)

أعزائـــي ... أعتذر عن عدم عمل الرابط المذكور أعلاه نتيجة لخلل في الموقع الموجود فيه ... الرابط القادم سيمثل البديل الناجح إن شاء الله ليتضمن الملف المطلوب عن الأطراف الصناعية ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Limbs.pdf

والسلام عليكم ...

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## freeribo (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمعة سلمان جياد (17 يونيو 2008)

الاخ حسنين شكرا على هذة المعلومات الهامة ولكن مع الاسف الرابط لا يفتح نرجو اعادة ارسال الرابط او الموقع الموجود فية


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (18 يونيو 2008)

عزيزي جمعة ... لقد تفحصت الرابط المذكور ولم اجد أية مشكلة في التحميل ... حاول مرة ثانية وإن شاء الله سيكون التوفيق حليفك ... 
http://www.fileupyours.com/view/1655...al Limbs.pdf


----------



## كاظم الجناني (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخ حسنين العراقي شكرا لاختيارك مثل هكذا مواضيع .. اتمنى لك التوفيق.


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرلك اخي المهندس حسنين
هذة معلومات ممتازة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mai hussein (7 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج الفيل دا بس الينك مو شغال الان ممكن حد يرفع الحاجت دي علي لينك تاني وشكرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزي احمد ... شوف الرابط التالي ... وإن شاء الله ... حيفيدك ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Limbs.pdf

بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــق ... 

م. حـــســـــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## bio_mahdi (9 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك م. حسنين


----------



## مهندسة جادة (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## freeway12go (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك الاخ حسنين علي موسى على جهدك الرائع ولكن الروابط جميعها لا تعمل ... ربما ان الرابط يعمل معك اخي حسنين لانك مشترك بالموقع او ماشابه لاني حاولت اكثلر من مره في جميع الروابط التي وضعتها اتمنى ان يتم رفع الرابط على الميديا فاير او الرابيد شير او على حساب قوقل يكون تابع لك وهو الاضمن لانه سيتم حذفه بعد فتره عند عدم استخدامه ... شكرا لك مرة اخرى ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير دائما وابدا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز freeway12go ... أعتذر عن عدم عمل الرابط الموجود ... شوف الرابط التالي وإن شاء الله حتجد فيه ما يفيدك وينفعك من معلومات حول الموضوع ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Limbs.pdf

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز freeway12go ... أعتذر عن عدم عمل الرابط الموجود ... شوف الرابط التالي وإن شاء الله حتجد فيه ما يفيدك وينفعك من معلومات حول الموضوع ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Limbs.pdf

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (4 نوفمبر 2009)

م. حــســــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــي
جزاك ربى الف خير على مواضيعك المتميزه دوما..


----------



## التقوى الله (7 مارس 2010)

وفقكم الله لما فيه خير وشكرا لكم على هذه المواضيع الشيقه


----------



## golden g (9 مارس 2010)

اولا شكرا علي الموضوع
ثانيا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (9 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً للجميع على مرورهم الكريم وكلماتهم الطيبة ... عزيزي golden g ... لقد تفحصت رابط التحميل الموجود وهو يعمل بالشكل المطلوب ... جرب ثانيةً مع الرابط التالي وإن شاء الله حتجد فيه ما يفيدك وينفعك من معلومات حول الموضوع ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Limbs.pdf

وبالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## عمار سعد الحياتي (15 يونيو 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

اشكر الاخ م. حسنين على المشاركات الفعالة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omnia fathi (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخ اشرف ربنا يصبركم وانشاء الله منصورين


----------



## suzran (1 يناير 2013)

لرابط مش شغال


----------



## montajb (9 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الموضوع اذا تفضلتم علينا اريد ابحاث او مقالات حول المواد والطرق المستخدمة في تصنيع الاطراف الصناعية التجميلية وخصوصا من البوليميرات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## asma* (27 يوليو 2015)

فعلا الاطراف الصناعية علم واسع ومساعد للكثيرين 

شكراااا


----------



## هاله يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ,, اعمل على بحث للأطراف الصناعيه ,, هل تقنية الطباعه الثلاثية الابعاد للأطراف الصناعيه تواجه مشاكل في التطبيق ؟


----------

